# Say hello to Zeus and Shanti



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

These are some photos of my 3 yr old male German Shep, Zeus and my bf's 19 month old Rottweiler cross - hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are both stunners


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you  I put up a new thread in dog chat with some photos of shanti- about what breed he may be crossed with , would you have any ideas?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pics, we have 2 GSDs & a Rottie cross too, although he's a bit bigger than your BF's dog


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely pics, we have 2 GSDs & a Rottie cross too, although he's a bit bigger than your BF's dog


Thank you, I've always loved sheps and rotties, both have such sweet natures and are unfortunatly steriotyped beyond belief, what is your rottie crossed with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Reddo said:


> Thank you, I've always loved sheps and rotties, both have such sweet natures and are unfortunatly steriotyped beyond belief, what is your rottie crossed with if you dont mind me asking?


We were told husky (he came to us at 10 months) but he's really tall so I'm not sure


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

hes gorgeous!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Reddo said:


> hes gorgeous!


Thankyou, he's my big baby


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful doggies  gsds rule !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

love your GSD but i think im biased (if that's spelt right lmao)


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

purrr said:


> love your GSD but i think im biased (if that's spelt right lmao)


Haha don't worry i am too- i love the breed, yours looks gorgeous too!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, they both look like they are having fun - although that 3rd pic of your BFs dog made me chuckle, he looked like he was saying 'ouchy it's cold on my tum' and trying to raise out of the sea :lol: 

Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

BeagleOesx said:


> Lovely pics, they both look like they are having fun - although that 3rd pic of your BFs dog made me chuckle, he looked like he was saying 'ouchy it's cold on my tum' and trying to raise out of the sea :lol:
> 
> Gorgeous dogs.


Thank you  
Yea they were both leaping away from the waves.. it seemed they really enjoyed the idea of the water until they saw the waves coming for them! haha


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs, look like they were having great fun!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!!

Your so lucky being near the coast - My girls only been to the beach once - Always jealous when I see seaside photos lol


----------

